# Help, Paddle stuck in bread machine.



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Help. A friend gave me a bread maker and I cannot get the paddle out of the bucket. It is so incredibly stuck. Any tips to get it out? There is no manual but I am guessing it should come out. I have not seen one that did not. It should come out right?

Thanks


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

I've now had 2 different bread machines...neither of which had removable paddles.

What is the make and model? Maybe someone here will know of it...


----------



## llnmaw (Nov 1, 2005)

On ours you MUST soak the bucket after you take the bread out or the paddle will never come out. This loosens the cooked on bread that has formed around the paddle.

Maybe yours is like that too?

As a side note, the instruction manual for ours also tells us to not soak the whole pan in water as it will screw up the bearings on the bottom of the pan...so fill the pan rather than immerse it.

~L.


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, I would try soaking with hot water. I often have to do that to mine if I don't take the paddle out as soon as the bread is out.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Its a Toastmaster Breadmaker Bread Box #1194 Maybe it does not come out. DH tried and even could not get it to budge at all. It had been soaking in hot water for about an hour before that. I was hoping to clean under it as it is kinda grody.

Anyone have one of these?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

If you take the bucket out is there something you can twist that it is attached to underneath to help it come free?


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANUAL-RECIPES-T...QQcmdZViewItem

I'm not familiar with that brand. That link above is to an ebay auction for the manual and a recipe book for your breadmaker.

I've had a Welbilt and now a Rival machine. Neither of them had removable blades.

I make sure that I soak the pan in water and then almost all the leftover bread comes off. Sometimes I have to pass a very thin cloth between the blade and the bottom of the loaf pan to clean a bit under there. Never a problem, though. Makes great bread!


----------

